# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Saksan pikavuoroliikenteestä

## antti

Flixbusilla 92%:n markkinaosuus:
http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2017/05/...samma-pa-plan/

Flixbus on TLO:n tyylinen isäntien yhteenliittymä

----------


## kuukanko

> Flixbus on TLO:n tyylinen isäntien yhteenliittymä


Pääomasijoittajat sen nykyään omistaa suurimmaksi osaksi ja johdossa on firman perustaneet suhteellisen nuoret kundit. Omia bussejahan Flixbusilla ei ole vaan kaikki liikenne hankitaan alihankintana. Onnibus toimi Suomessa 2012 - 2014 vähän samanlaisella mallilla, kunnes Souter tuli ja siirsi tuotannon OB:n omiin käsiin.

----------

